
Learn Kubernetes the Hard Way the Cheap and Easy Way - zwischenzug
https://medium.com/@zwischenzugs/learn-kubernetes-the-hard-way-the-easy-and-cheap-way-6f82b665ccd9#.krj5be2yi
======
zwischenzug
Original git repo that this implements locally:

[https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-the-hard-
way](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-the-hard-way)

Original HN discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12323187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12323187)

